# LFKC February meet



## mlgt (17 Jan 2012)

London Fish Keeping Club hold monthly meets and I will be hosting the Feb meet. 

There are a few UKAPS members who regularly attend these.

Details below. 

Date : Sunday 19th Feb
Time : 1pm onwards
Location : N2, East Finchley (Northern Line) 8-10min walk from station.

As per usual there will be food and drink supplied, as well as plants and equipment to be exchanged.
Feel free to bring anything you like, food/drink, plants etc 

Event thread on lfkc - http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=1931.0

Please PM me for address and contact details.

It will be a year since I scaped my living room tank with the help of LFKC.

Recap of 2011 meet - http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=1265.90


----------



## mlgt (1 Feb 2012)

Quick bump. The LFKC meeting is on Sunday. There will be UKAPS members attending too.


----------



## Steve Smith (13 Feb 2012)

Hope you had a good meet up!  I should try and get down for a meet in the next few months   Would be great to say hi and catch up with folks!


----------



## mlgt (13 Feb 2012)

Hi Steve, 

The meet was cancelled due to snow. However it is on this coming Sunday. 
Still open to all members.

Rik


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Feb 2012)

I won't be able to make it unfortunately, but I recommend the trip for any non-Londoners!


----------

